# Ask me about living in Japan / Japanese language



## Scribe (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey all, I lived in Tokyo for three years and speak conversational Japanese. I know folks who are still over there and have pretty good resources for language. I've been studying its history and culture for about 15 years and if I don't know it personally, I can reach out to someone who probably does.  I did a decent amount of traveling in Japan as well.


----------

